# Paypal



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been asked twice in the last week if I accept paypal and as of right now I do not. I have heard some stories of folks that have had bad experiences with it. I feel like the fact that I did not accept a deposit through paypal probably cost me one of the jobs, so now I am starting to consider using it. For those that do, are there any tricks to making it work? I kind of get the feeling that I am being over cautions but I would like to hear some first hand experience.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

No tricks just go to paypal and sign up I use it and have had one hiccup since using it.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I have thousands of Pay Pal transactions. A few have gone haywire and all but one got fixed. I love Pay Pal!


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

First off, I want to start by saying, I have had a PayPal account for over 8 years. I have not had any problems. I started out using PayPal when I used to sell things on E-bay. Since I got into woodcarving more seriously and travel to and from shows, I use it more often. I have a business account with a debit card that I only use when I travel on those "business" trips. I also have a card swipe for my Iphone, to accept credit/debit cards at the shows. I have not used the swipe that much so I can't talk much about that part of it, yet.

PayPal, I've found, is a very secure and easy way of doing money transactions. Keep this in mind though, treat it like you would your other accounts, i.e saving, checking, credit cards.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

PayPal is the new way, Best way, for Transactions.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

PayPal works perfectly fine. People can email money to your PayPal account, you can easily set up a buy now button on your website with PayPal and you can get a PayPal credit card reader for your telephone


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Paypal works great for me.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I've had a Paypal account since they started. Haven't used it for much lately except for some eBay stuff, but I've never had a problem. If I were running a business I'd have no concerns about using it for that. Just treat it like any other bank account and keep your info secure.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I had a problem trying to close a Paypal account . Took almost three years. I now just take credit cards.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have had a PayPal account for years. I used it to buy and sell photography equipment. Later I used it while shooting youth sports. Now I use it for taking payments for woodworking stuff.

I also used a Square card reader for on site sales at the softball tournaments. No problems of any kind.
Mike


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I haven't had any problems, and like others have said, its easy and convenient. Just like credit cards, it does cost you money.

I've heard some horror stories, but that goes with any kind of transaction account.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I spent many years as a freelance advertising artist and copywriter. About eight years ago I put up a website and included a PayPal button on the site. PayPal has worked flawlessly for me since I included it on my "store" page.

If you would like to test it, you can send me donations in any amount you wish. Just ask me for the URL


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Been using Paypal for years. Someone somewhere is always going to have a bad experience but Paypal itself is fine.


----------



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

That's what I was wanting to hear. Sounds like I need to open up an account.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I've used paypal for several years. I believe it to be both secure and reliable.
Roger


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought it was secure also until I looked one day to fine I had an alternate address somewhere a thousand miles from my home. I tried to query PayPal about when the change was made to no avail so finally closed the account and never looked back. They way I look at it, if someone can change my info and not notify me, I don't need it. Some only accept PayPal for goods and services but I've always found someone else who will deal in something more secure.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I've used PayPal for several years now. So far no problems other than the fee I have to pay for every transaction. But the end of the year statements really help with taxes and since I deal internationally, it is nice to receive and send money in a flash.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Paypal is painlesspal.I too have paid for goods many times with no negative results,Over a decade or more . It saves a lot of running around with posting cheques etc. Alistair


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have used PayPal for years and never had any problems but I know of guys that have been really screwed by them. The biggest problem is not with honest people but with the crooks. They will buy something from you and you will ship it to them. Then they will say they never got it and file a dispute. PayPal almost always sides with the buyer and you get screwed out of your goods. Doesn't matter how the facts stand, I have seen cases where they had proof that it was delivered and the crook and it up for sale on e-bay. Paypal still sided with the buyer. Just my 2¢'s.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

PayPal almost always sides with the buyer

This is not my experience if you have proof of shipping.

Do not ever be tempted by their "Bill me later" option. For whatever reason it only allows you to pay 50% of the balance at a time and then locks you out of paying more for a day or two, annoying as hell.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

As others have said, PayPal not an issue. I've used it for years and pay and accept payments. It's the same as any credit card. You pay fees for accepting payments so add it to your cost.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

The problem with PayPal is if you are using a secondary account like E-bay. Not only you pay for E-bay fees, you also pay for PayPal for the transactions. In essence, you will end up paying somewhere around 13% for fees when using E-bay and PayPal together. If you can recover those fees, then you are good to go. I have noticed that people produce less-desirable things to sell in order to cover the fees from these entities.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

No problems with paypal here either. Several years of use.
Just cover your rear when any type of transaction takes place; only ship to confirmed address, signature confirmation, traceable shipping, etc.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

My wifes PP got hacked, and they took over $400 from my checking account. It was a bit of a fiasco, but within a week PP put the money back in my account.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Since we are talking about paypal,I just received a "phishing"email supposedly from paypal to confirm a payment of $251 to Evolution RC ltd.!!phishing emails like this can catch you off guard if you are not careful.
Just Google evolution RC LTD,you'll see how many others have received the same phony email.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

My experience was similar to retfr8flyr's, though it was 7 years ago. I had shipping proof and Paypal sided with the buyer, I was out $1300 and my stuff, local authorities claimed they couldn't do anything.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I once, out of laziness put my credit card numbers in my word program just so I could copy and paste the numbers without having to look up the numbers. Bad mistake. A hacker took the numbers and (thankfully) downloaded a few songs. Just have to be careful and practical about these stuff. My bank caught the transaction since it was not my normal trend of doing things and refused payment.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've never had any problems with Pay Pal.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I had never had trouble with PP.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

If I'm looking to buy and they only take Pay Pal, I buy elsewhere.

I sold a ham radio a while back with the money exchange going through Pay Pal. The gentleman who bought the radio was happy and totally satisfied, but Pay Pal wouldn't release the money to me for nearly a month. Of course I had the option to purchase through Pay Pay, let them collect their fees, and get my money sooner. They literally held my money hostage trying to make money off of me.

No more Pay Pal for me.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I've been using PayPal for about 8 years and have had no problems at all. I have heard many of the horror stories but every time it seems something doesn't sit quite right… like the person telling the story tried to pull a fast one and it backfired and now they are trying to vindicate their self by slandering PayPal. It's usually something like "PayPal lost my money" or "PayPal wouldn't let me have my money for 3 weeks" or something to that nature. I assure you PayPal does NOT lose peoples money. And when PayPal holds money for a period of time, there is a reason behind it, such as a bad reputation on eBay or somebody filed a dispute against that person. I even have one customer (I'm a handyman) who pays me almost exclusively through PayPal.

By the way, if it's a matter of accepting credit card payments, you might also want to check out Square (https://squareup.com). I recently signed up and am waiting for my card reader so I can accept credit cards. I'll probably get the card reader from PayPal as well.

EDIT: Andy, I just read your post after posting mine. I didn't mean to point at anybody here… just relaying my thoughts in general.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

They have always trated me right on both sides of transactions.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Another happy Paypal user here. I've used it for 14+ years with not a single issue. I just signed up for Paypal Here (to take credit cards using a phone)


----------



## markf31 (Apr 8, 2014)

I might suggest an alternative approach and setup a merchant account. The costs are more often than not lower with a merchant account service than with Paypal. The merchant account service will allow you to accept and process credit and debit cards and just like Paypal and similarly the merchant account can tie right into your existing bank account(s).

I should note that I do not use Paypal except for purchasing transactions on Ebay where I process my payment as a guest and not a Paypal user. I no longer have a Paypal account. Lets just say Paypal and I decided to part ways as a result of a transaction that went terribly wrong and resulted in me having to resort to hiring a lawyer. Paypal is not regulated by federal banking regulations though they at times try to act like a bank. They can hold and take away funds from you on a whim if they so chose with little recourse on your end except by legal means.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

I like PayPal and have been using it for years.
Create a phantom eMail ID to use only for PP.
One hint, when people send you money tell them to check the box, 'I'm sending money to family or friends'
If they check the other block, PayPal will deduct a service charge.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

With the absolutely flawless service I have received from paypal for 14 years I find it hard to be cynical towards them but I'm also old enough to understand there can be glitches in any system so until I experience a problem I remain a loyal paypal supporter.
Every time I shop online and the vendor does not have a paypal option I cringe at the thought of giving my credit card information on their "secure line" and if you do this 3-4 times a week and giving your cc info that often,chances are sooner or later someone could intercept the that info.
The peace of mind that paypal provides with the one click option to pay for online purchases comes with a cost which I am willing to pay.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't do a lot with PayPal but what I have done has been fine with me.

It's the ONLY Site I will give ANY Credit Card information to. Actually. I don't have to, they have it all in their Records. When I do a Transaction THEY show it to ME and I just Confirm it.

As Ken has said watch out for "Phishing E-Mails" supposedly from them asking you to "Update" or "Confirm" your Account Status. They Don't Do That!

Basically where Credit Cards are involved in a Transaction … Be VERY CAREFUL!

Here's some History on PayPal:

*"eBay acquisition"*

"The newly renamed company (PayPal) was offered as a publicly traded company in February 2002 and PayPal was able to turn the corner and become the first dot-com to IPO after the September 11 attacks.

*The company was acquired by eBay for $1.5 billion later that year. *

By April 2000, more than 1,000,000 eBay auctions used the PayPal service.

70% of all eBay auctions accepted PayPal payments, and roughly 1 in 4 closed auction listings were transacted via PayPal. As of 2008, PayPal's total payment volume, the total value of transactions, was US$60 billion, an increase of 27 percent over the previous year, and US$71 billion in 2009, an increase of 19 percent over the previous year."


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I use it all the time. I tell my customers they don't have to feel insecure about giving a stranger their credit card number over the phone, or online. They give it to PayPal and all I need to see is the money.


----------

